# Equipo sony HCD-EX880Z queda standby y no prende



## celtronics2011 (Sep 8, 2017)

Equipo sony HCD-EX880Z en stanbye no prende
Hola buenas tardes ayuda  me llego este  Equipo sony HCD-EX880Z solo se queda en stanbye y no logra prender , me quede nulo no se que revisar Ayuda....











amigo le quite el modulo amplificador y sigue igual





amigos desolde  pin 8 y pin 9   si  nigun resultado..















me urge de su ayuda y de sus experiencia . soy nuevo en estos de los equipos de sonido pero si entiendo .
no se que mas hacer alguna pista que seguir ayuda.

el equipo solo se queda en estanbye,  
 no obece nada cuano presiono power .
https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/audio/sony-audio/sony-hcd-ex660z-ex880z--ex990z-23019/
saludos



Equipo Sony ex880 solo enciende standby
voltaje 1 50v no hay
voltaje 2 13.4vol si hay


----------



## Lolo71 (Sep 8, 2017)

buenas noches compañero espero poder ayudarte un poquito.lo poco que leido hay dos problemas mas conocidos con sony que se protejen la quema de la salida del audio y que desprograman. te invito a que revises san youtube hay material para checar por donde empesar.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lolo71 dijo:


> buenas noches compañero espero poder ayudarte un poquito.lo poco que leido hay dos problemas mas conocidos con sony que se protejen la quema de la salida del audio y que desprograman. te invito a que revises san youtube hay material para checar por donde empesar.



A primera vista se sospecha del amplificador . pero  como reviso el modulo amp...


----------

